
PyMO – an AVG game engine for mobile devices - app4soft
https://github.com/pymo/pymo
======
app4soft
Few days ago _pyMO 1.2.0_ released, after 3 and half years since previous
major release.[0]

Binary builds prepared for Android, Symbian 9.x & Windows.

[0]
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/pymo/files/pymo_1.2/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/pymo/files/pymo_1.2/)

